# The Big Move



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

I was wondering if there are any fish junkies out there that would like to help us move a tank or two over the next couple weeks. Really all I need help with is, my 2 big tanks. 130G(6footer) & my 4x2 120G. Any help would be mucho appreciated, if not thats cool!!

Thanks in advance

beN


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

I accept beer and food as payment  not a problem just tell me when. I work mon through friday and have swim practice mon wed fri night so weekends/tues/thursday are okay with advance.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

food i can handle!!!

i may be able to convince myself to have a beer..

ive had bad experiences drinking beer and moving furniture though...

by the way we are only moving these 2 tanks next door , literally less then 50ft


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the laugh...I am still not awake, but just the thought of two people drinking beer before moving fish tanks is a plot for a good show...any how, good luck with the move, my advice...drink the beer after you move the tanks...lol


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

i agree beer & fishtanks dont mix... LOL


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

Wish I could help....good luck...though...


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

lol. I never said we had to drink the beer, I said i'll accept beer and food as payment  but Ya I can help, are you in pitt meadows or Burnaby?


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks fishkeeper..

im sure everything will go fine. 

my fahaka tank will be the tuffest. I just dont want her to spaz out & puff up!!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

donjuan..im out in Pitt Meadows


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Ben, get a bucket, submerge it under water, use a net, chase your fahaka in the bucket. Scoop the bucket up cover it with a towel to keep dark also help to insulate the bucket to stay warm. Doing this way, your fish will not expose in air. Though I don't believe puffer exposed in air will have much damage done to it.

if you want, you can also pick up a new battery power air pump by Hagen from me so you can use it in the bucket. All you need is 2 D battery and it already comes with tubing and air stone. A good back up plan for $5 in case of power outage as well in the future.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

if the dates and times work for me i'm down.. but you'll have to help me lol.. not digging abbotsford myself.. might be moving again


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> Ben, get a bucket, submerge it under water, use a net, chase your fahaka in the bucket. Scoop the bucket up cover it with a towel to keep dark also help to insulate the bucket to stay warm. Doing this way, your fish will not expose in air. Though I don't believe puffer exposed in air will have much damage done to it.
> 
> if you want, you can also pick up a new battery power air pump by Hagen from me so you can use it in the bucket. All you need is 2 D battery and it already comes with tubing and air stone. A good back up plan for $5 in case of power outage as well in the future.


Perfect Idea Charles!..we will talk early thursday morning. Make sure you have a coffee


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

TCR said:


> if the dates and times work for me i'm down.. but you'll have to help me lol.. not digging abbotsford myself.. might be moving again


no worries rach!..

come move to Pitt Meadows

Its cheap and apparently my taps put out water @ 6.8Ph haha


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

then i would have to take the bridge to work everyday... I'm looking into a place in fort langley.. all i would have to do it help with some horses.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

fort langley is nice..

peaceful for sure.

get your company to pay for the bridge..


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

So ya Ben, let me know ahead of time and the gf can visit her family in Maple ridge while i'm helping you out.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

sure donjuan..

i have to wait until my landlord figures out what he wants to do with the floors


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

well.

congo puffer has been moved
arrowhead puffer has been moved

lost a heater ..good thing I had another..

whats left..130G/120G/55G..and all the cray tanks...

i hope the bigger ones go just as smooth..


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

anyone available to help move my 2 big tanks ???


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

when you planning to do this?


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

you busy tonight?


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

I'm busy tonight, meeting and swim practices, No weekend moves?? Tomorrow might work but I would want to come out after traffic dies down.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Hmmmmm.... I'll find out if i can come tonight... have to go home first and I'll see, tomorrow would perhaps be better that way i can plan around it


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

so the 120 & Nala the Fahaka has been moved over.

my old man has seem to lost some grit though.

i had a panic @ the last minute my dad couldnt lift it. 

so i called my burley buddy craig to come & help me and he arrived in less then 20min.

phew!! all moved over. almost slipped last minute to.

its amazing how heavy the 120 is compared to the 130 six footer.

now just for the cray tanks


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Well damn, I was coming out to pittmeadows tomorrow.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

i gotta move over a 55G.. super easy though haha..

and of course a wack load of furniture


----------

